
California's largest wildland fire started by hammer sparks - onetimemanytime
https://www.msn.com/en-xl/northamerica/top-stories/californias-largest-wildland-fire-started-by-hammer-sparks/ar-AACvNwX
======
kwhitefoot
If the risk of this happening frequently is high then people could be
encouraged to us hammers with non-ferrous striking surfaces. See
[https://remcoproducts.com/the-differences-between-non-
sparki...](https://remcoproducts.com/the-differences-between-non-sparking-and-
anti-static-tools/)

~~~
jsiepkes
I think creating a spark free state is going to be a hard thing. This needs
another kind of solution. Just like a single pin sized hole shouldn't sink a
cruise ship a single spark shouldn't be able to burn down half a state.

